# In The Presence of Greatness



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Enough said!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Enjoy them piggies Eric.


----------



## SirR (Aug 15, 2009)

If it's anything like the 9 toro, then it'll be fantastic!


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

thats not funny man, you freaking tease :shock:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I forget.....

Which lil Piggy learned to fly a lane: so he could come and visit everybody that didn't get in on Erics generous offer to try one of these? :biggrin:


Rockon!

.


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice pickup on the Liga Privadas.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

So, Eric........


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

They look great Eric, hehe, would be great to try one day.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Show off ...................


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I wish I could say they were staying at my place. Unfortunately, they have homes elsewhere. I just found them and figured some fellas would like to have a box. Maybe someday I myself can try one. ray:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Hold on while I hike my boots up, the bulls**t is getting thick. How many have you smoked so far Eric?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

scottw said:


> Hold on while I hike my boots up, the bulls**t is getting thick. How many have you smoked so far Eric?


LOL Unfortunately, not a single one.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

So you bought the empty boxes from the B&M....

Can I see what is in the boxes??


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Sorry, not empty either. Both were purchased and re-sold in the WTS forum. I definitely can't afford them, but I knew they were highly sought and others would enjoy getting a box. Just helping a puff BOTL out.

Both are sealed like this...










...or were until about 5 minutes ago.

One BOTL wants his to remain sealed, the other wanted his inspected. No mold, no beetles, just a dozen piggies!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That's the "Money" shot!!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

They look friggin sweet! 
A big *thanks to Eric* for organising this as I will be one of the lucky recipients of these treats. Good deeds don't go unrewarded my friend.....so be afraid. :mischief:


----------

